#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Где находится монастырь Донгью Гацал Линг?

## Ann Ginger

Монастырь  Друкпа Кагью Донгью Гацал Линг. Как лучше до него добраться? 
Если кто там бывал - поделитесь информацией плиз.

----------

